# Introducing The Bluestone Jct...



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I am at a point in construction where I feel comfortable enough to begin showing pics and videos of my indoor railway....which also doubles as the clubs bad weather layout for when we get 4 feet of partly cloudy. 
I have attached some short videos for our friends that still have a slow connection speed to try to cut down download times and links to both my youtube and photobucket accts. that are loaded with construction pics and other goodies. 
The Railway itself is based on a town in WVa....Bluestone...and thats about where reality ends. The Railway while mostly being based on the N&W, does interchange with the Virginian and C&O/B&O and Pennsy Railways so you will see an great mixture of rolling stock and equipment...though I favor Steam you will see some Diesels as well. I currently have the Yard somewhat finished and Ballasted...I still have some mountains and Coke ovens to build and storage tracks on the side of the layout opposite of the yard. 
The Construction is very simple and sturdy...I can walk on it and I'm no lite weight either....The main supports are made from wooden pallets laid on their sides and 4x8 plywood/OSB for the top with pallets in the centers across the joining 4x8's and then the pallets are covered with wood paneling and trimmed in with 2x4's as you can see in the construction pics.. I currently have a little over have ov the paneling completed, I just have to cover the side where the yard is. 
I can run Battery, DC/RC and Live Steam...I have ran an Aristo Mike a few times around the layout though the fumes get a little strong after a while. 
anyway here's the link to the construction pics...look in the folder... New Train Room at 350 University.. but feel free to check out my other albums of previous layouts and other fun events.. 

The pics... 

http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b385/speedfreak1996/ 

and here's a couple of vids.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUgDPj4Zu20 

and one more... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xudTcQhK3go 

alot more vids can be found at.... 

http://www.youtube.com/user/nw2017 

I hope that everyone enjoys the pics and Vids. 

P.S. If some one can make the links active I would appreciate it, Thanks


----------



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

Here ya go 

http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b385/speedfreak1996/  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUgDPj4Zu20  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xudTcQhK3go  


http://www.youtube.com/user/nw2017  



Jan


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jan


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice layout, if I'm reading the plans right it looks like it about 10.5' x 30'


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice videos and layout! You pull some long trains


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

V, 
Thanks, yep you are very close its 10' 7.5" x 28'. I could have brought it out another 4-5' more but I needed to allow a walkway to the other side of the basement so that I can get to my workshop and laundry rooms and bathroom. 

Jim, 
Thanks for the compliments and oh yeah I can pull some long trains and with two mains and a passing siding I have lots of action built into the layout...not to mention the switching possibilities in the yard.


----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Shawn! 

Nice job - Looks cool!!! 

Joe


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Joe, I was just working on it a little bit ago laying down more track...which seems a constant chore here lately.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful wooded setting.


----------



## pacbelt (Jul 8, 2008)

Posted By Shawn Fields on 06/19/2008 9:20 AM
V, 
Thanks, yep you are very close its 10' 7.5" x 28'. I could have brought it out another 4-5' more but I needed to allow a walkway to the other side of the basement so that I can get to my workshop and laundry rooms and bathroom. 




Who needs to walk through??!! 
Walking is highly overrated! 

Nice layout!! ...and I'm just a little jealous!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Carmine, I didnt think Lorraine would like it too much when she is trying to get around the layout with a basket full of laundry and trying to squeeze by the layout.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif No need to be jealous, I have seen way better indoor layouts than mine....but I am humbled by it, Thanks


----------

